

Party of One: The Loners' Manifesto - paul_reiners
http://dir.salon.com/story/mwt/feature/2003/08/19/loners/index.html

======
girk
Perhaps I am "just" an introvert, and not a loner -- the author _does_ say
they aren't the same thing -- but I didn't so much care for the tone of this
article and thus will probably not read the book. I much prefer Jonathan
Raunch's article, "Caring For Your Introvert":
<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200303/rauch>

